# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : La guerre des post-it est dclare

## CervoiseMD

*La guerre des post-it est dclare*



Ce phnomne semble avoir dmarr du cot de l'entreprise Ubisoft o les employs, dans un lan de procrastination, ont reproduit via des post-it colls sur leurs fentres des Aliens de jeux vidos. Puis c'est au tour des employs de la BNP situs dans l'immeuble d'en face de riposter avec leurs propres figures.

Ce phnomne semble avoir embras toute l'Ile de France et des employs de nombreuses entreprises s'y adonnent tout en twittant leurs exploits. On citera, entre autres, France 24, la Socit Gnrale, GDF Suez...



Cette guerre est un moyen de mesurer la bonne ambiance au sein d'une entreprise mais aussi la facilit d'accs aux fournitures. En effet, qui n'a jamais fait le parcours du combattant pour obtenir un simple stylo ?

*Source* : Les Inrocks

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce phnomne ? Y participez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont les plus belles figures que vous ayez vues ou ralises ?

----------


## Auteur

Voil plus de photos  :;): 

Ici
http://www.lexpress.fr/diaporama/dia...e_1017150.html


Et voici le "site officiel" :
http://www.postitwar.com/

----------


## Robin56

> http://www.lexpress.fr/diaporama/dia...e_1017150.html


Photo :

Commentaire de l'express :"Qui gagnera de Sonic ou de Pacman? Les pronostics sont lancs." < Honte  eux, ils ne savent mme pas reconnatre Link.




> mais aussi la facilit d'accs aux fournitures. En effet, qui n'a jamais fais le parcours du combattant pour obtenir un simple stylo ?


J'avoue qu'on risque de me faire la gueule si je demande 50 paquets de post-it de toutes les couleurs. En tout cas je comprends mieux pourquoi la mthode du paperboard est de plus en plus utilis du coup.

----------


## Auteur

Chez nous a sera difficile on n'a que des post-it jaune  ::aie:: 



 part un soleil, je ne vois pas trop ce que l'on peut faire  ::aie::

----------


## Jauddlv

Tu peux faire Pac man avec que des post-it jaunes !

----------


## Voyvode

> Que pensez-vous de ce phnomne ?


Post-it craft ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## transgohan

Il y en a qui ont un peu trop jouer  Minecraft !  ::mouarf:: 

Sympathique  voir, mme si  mon avis certains doivent tirer la gueule en voyant o part le budget (bien que dans certaines entreprises a ne doit juste tre qu'un clin d'il ce genre de remarque.  ::ptdr:: ).

----------


## Kefass

Vu la bonne entente que cela a du emmener au sein des services, ca serait vraiment stupide de gueuler pour une question de budget, surtout au prix des post-it !

----------


## huit_six

Rooo j'aurai bien voulu importer l'ide dans ma bote, mais les fentres de mon open space donnent toutes sur des cours intrieures  ::(:

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

:8O:  
Et aprs on s'tonne que les directions, du haut de leur mont Olympe, se disent qu'ils peuvent facilement rduire les effectifs...
N'ont ils pas autre chose  f... ?
Je sais pas, bosser, par exemple !

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

<mode mylife="on">Faut dire qu'en ce moment  la BNP, avec la vague LEAN, on a des post-its  ne plus savoir qu'en faire! Si on ajoute que c'est super simple d'aller aux fournitures pour se ravitailler en stylos/post-its/agraffes/etc. alors ca fait ce cocktail dtonnant  ::D: </mode>

----------


## Deadpool

> Et aprs on s'tonne que les directions, du haut de leur mont Olympe, se disent qu'ils peuvent facilement rduire les effectifs...
> N'ont ils pas autre chose  f... ?
> Je sais pas, bosser, par exemple !


Un peu de fun ne fait pas mal...

Et je doute que a ait un si grand impact sur la productivit.

----------


## kdmbella

ils semblent avoir beaucoup de temps libre ces employs pour se livrer  une guerre tant au boulot  ::lol::

----------


## Deaf

Pour info, je sais que cela avait dj t fait chez Atos Origin  Toulouse pour protester contre le gel des salaires deux annes de suite. C'tait il y a un an ou deux.
Autant dire que la productivit n'tait pas au rendez-vous...

Mon accs au web est limit donc je ne peux pas chercher ni fournir de lien, mais on m'avait dit que des photos avaient t mises sur flikr.
Si certains veulent chercher, l'adresse c'est : 6, impasse Alice Guy (Toulouse).

Aprs, j'ignore si c'est eux qui ont lanc la mode ou si a avait t fait auparavant.

----------


## bubulemaster

> Et aprs on s'tonne que les directions, du haut de leur mont Olympe, se disent qu'ils peuvent facilement rduire les effectifs...
> N'ont ils pas autre chose  f... ?
> Je sais pas, bosser, par exemple !


Fait sur la pause de midi par exemple, je ne vois pas trop le mal. Sauf, qu'il faudra penser  rutiliser les post-it pour pas gcher !

----------


## FirePrawn

::ccool::  ::ccool:: 
Moi qui me demandait pourquoi il y en avait autant sur ma tour, j'ai ma rponse  ::D: 
Personnellement je trouve a super fun, d'autant plus que l o j'bosse, on est les meilleurs gniark  ::aie::

----------


## NaeiKinDus

Ca ne fait en effet pas de mal ! Et pour confirmer que ca fait des mules, les copaings de chez SAP  Levallois font exactement la mme ! 1 le One Up  ::D:

----------


## Robin56

> Un peu de fun ne fait pas mal...
> 
> Et je doute que a ait un si grand impact sur la productivit.


Je suis d'accord et je pense que a a un impact plus important sur la bonne entente de l'quipe.

PS : J'ai dj vu un Mario dans une entreprise voisine mais c'est tout.

----------


## OcterA

> Un peu de fun ne fait pas mal...
> 
> Et je doute que a ait un si grand impact sur la productivit.


Exactement! On vient d'en faire un  midi avec les personnes de mon quipe, on est aller chercher un sandwich a midi vite fais et fais a sur notre temps de pause. Mine de rien on a bien rigol, et tous les gens de l'agence et de l'entreprise voisine le prennent en photo.

Pour moi a nimpacte pas du tout la productivit, mais augmente la par de fun de beaucoup!

----------


## Virgil Scipion

Je risque pas de jouer  ce jeu, j'ai pas de fentre (et tant mieux, a vite la lumire du soleil dans les yeux).

Puis c'est pas plus mal, a m'vitera de finir en taule pour attentat  la pudeur. Me connaissant, a serait des gentils trucs  Nitendo que j'afficherais, mais plutt des trucs conus pour choquer les bonnes gens aux bonnes murs   ::mouarf::

----------


## atb

> Et aprs on s'tonne que les directions, du haut de leur mont Olympe, se disent qu'ils peuvent facilement rduire les effectifs...
> N'ont ils pas autre chose  f... ?
> Je sais pas, bosser, par exemple !


Quelle rflexion et quelle mentalit !! J'aimerai mais vraiment pas bosser avec toi.  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, travaillent  La Dfense, et dont les vitres sont recouvertes de ces petits personnages, on est pass au JT de France 2 ce midi apparemment !
Malheureusement pour moi, IE6 ne permet pas de visionner le journal...  ::aie::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Nous avons fait notre premier bonhomme Android ce midi  ::):

----------


## Guardian

> Et aprs on s'tonne que les directions, du haut de leur mont Olympe, se disent qu'ils peuvent facilement rduire les effectifs...
> N'ont ils pas autre chose  f... ?
> Je sais pas, bosser, par exemple !


On voit bien aux votes mis sur ton post (pas -it) que les employs sont plus nombreux que les patrons (forcment ils bossent eux !)  lire ces "discussions".

_(oui oui allez-y, dfoulez-vous en votes ngatifs, j'aime a )_

----------


## Lyche

Moi je trouve que dans un monde ou l'on parle de surconsommation, d'conomies et de crise, gcher du papier, donc des arbres coups (cologie toussa) je trouve a limite... inadmissible.
Vous pouvez me traiter de vieux con, ou mme me moinsser, mais franchement.. Ok, c'est fun de voir les figures reproduites.. Mais professionnellement parlant.. je trouve pas a gnial.

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Moi je trouve que dans un monde ou l'on parle de surconsommation, d'conomies et de crise, gcher du papier, donc des arbres coups (cologie toussa) je trouve a limite... inadmissible.
> Vous pouvez me traiter de vieux con, ou mme me moinsser, mais franchement.. Ok, c'est fun de voir les figures reproduites.. Mais professionnellement parlant.. je trouve pas a gnial.


je plussoie de toutes mes forces !!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Robin56

> Vous pouvez me traiter de vieux con, ou mme me moinsser


Tu veux dire qu'tre trait de vieux con c'est moins pire que d'tre moinss ?  ::calim2::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Tu veux dire qu'tre trait de vieux con c'est moins pire que d'tre moinsser ?


 ::lol:: Effectivement, la formulation est un peu malheureuse !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> Tu veux dire qu'tre trait de vieux con c'est moins pire que d'tre moinss ?


Moi je m'en fou royalement, d'autant qu'en taverne les votes comptent pas, mais ici tre moinss c'est la mort pour certains on dirait  ::aie:: .

Et pas la peine de mettre le "" en rouge puisque la conjugaison de mon verbe tait bien l'infinitif. (bien que le verbe "moinsser" n'existe, techniquement, pas  ::aie:: ) (ou alors j'ai pas compris l'intrt du "" rouge)

----------


## Robin56

> Et pas la peine de mettre le "" en rouge puisque la conjugaison de mon verbe tait bien l'infinitif. (bien que le verbe "moinsser" n'existe, techniquement, pas ) (ou alors j'ai pas compris l'intrt du "" rouge)


Zen  ::zen::  Lyche .. en fait je corrigeais juste mon erreur 15 minutes aprs avoir post c'est tout. La preuve, zeyr2mejetrem a cit avec mon erreur.

----------


## Bubu017

Les post-it vont rentrer dans le budget pub parce-que l a fait de la pub  pas chre pour les boites. et les post-its peuvent tre rutiliss (bon d'accord a m'tonnerait mais peut-tre que certains auront une conscience cologique)

----------


## Lyche

> Zen  Lyche .. en fait je corrigeais juste mon erreur 15 minutes aprs avoir post c'est tout. La preuve, zeyr2mejetrem a cit avec mon erreur.


Je suis zen t'inquite  ::aie::  J'ai cru que t'avais fais une faute en voulant corriger une non faute (a m'arrive c'est pour a  ::aie:: ) Mais je suis pas dou en faite donc je doute que a arrive  beaucoup de monde (mme si  l'intrieur du dedans de moi mme de mon esprits pas toujours trs trs fut fut, j'espre, que dis-je, je souhaite ardemment ne pas tre le seul  qui cela arrive.)

sur ce, je sors  ::aie::

----------


## toblerona

> Les post-it vont rentrer dans le budget pub parce-que l a fait de la pub  pas chre pour les boites. et les post-its peuvent tre rutiliss (bon d'accord a m'tonnerait mais peut-tre que certains auront une conscience cologique)


T'imagine preparer ton Scrum sur un Link puis le transformer en Zelda fin de sprint  ::D:

----------


## Gauldo

C'est clair que 3M va faire du bnef au mois d'aout. Sinon, un site en affiche un par jour http://bonjourpost.it je connaissais le principe de Bonjour Madame, mais l avec des post-it pourquoi pas  ::aie::  Sinon niveau empreinte cologique ?  ::lol::

----------


## Robin56

> un site en affiche un par jour http://bonjourpost.it je connaissais le principe de Bonjour Madame


C'est sur que c'est pas le mieux des bonjour...   ::dehors::

----------


## Barsy

> Moi je trouve que dans un monde ou l'on parle de surconsommation, d'conomies et de crise, gcher du papier, donc des arbres coups (cologie toussa) je trouve a limite... inadmissible.
> Vous pouvez me traiter de vieux con, ou mme me moinsser, mais franchement.. Ok, c'est fun de voir les figures reproduites.. Mais professionnellement parlant.. je trouve pas a gnial.


N'importe quoi !!  ::roll:: 

Je trouve a de plus en plus lamentable cette espce d'cologie  la sauvette qui consiste  vouloir conomiser 4 morceaux de PQ d'un ct alors que de l'autre, on continue  polluer copieusement.
D'ailleurs, pour poster ton message, tu as bien du utiliser ton PC, tu as donc consomm de l'nergie lectrique que tu aurais pu conomiser si tu l'avais laiss teint. Et quand tu vas aux WC, tu tires la chasse ? Et tu te douche tous les jours ? Et tu allumes la lumire chez toi le soir ? Au final, je me demande ce que reprsente l'conomie de quelques blocs de post-it par rapport  l'existence d'un seul individu... 

D'autant plus que l'utilisation qui est faite des post-it ici est loin d'tre un gchis. Il s'agit d'expression urbaine, on peut assimiler a  de l'art. Et je ne connais pas duvre n'ait pas ncessit de "gcher" un support.

----------


## Lyche

> N'importe quoi !! 
> 
> Je trouve a de plus en plus lamentable cette espce d'cologie  la sauvette qui consiste  vouloir conomiser 4 morceaux de PQ d'un ct alors que de l'autre, on continue  polluer copieusement.
> D'ailleurs, pour poster ton message, tu as bien du utiliser ton PC, tu as donc consomm de l'nergie lectrique que tu aurais pu conomiser si tu l'avais laiss teint. Et quand tu vas aux WC, tu tires la chasse ? Et tu te douche tous les jours ? Et tu allumes la lumire chez toi le soir ? Au final, je me demande ce que reprsente l'conomie de quelques blocs de post-it par rapport  l'existence d'un seul individu... 
> 
> D'autant plus que l'utilisation qui est faite des post-it ici est loin d'tre un gchis. Il s'agit d'expression urbaine, on peut assimiler a  de l'art. Et je ne connais pas duvre n'ait pas ncessit de "gcher" un support.


Ma fois, tu as dis ce que tu avais  dire, tes propos ne me concernent pas.. Je suis pas militant colo mais je fais attention  ce que je fais c'est tout. Je ne fais qu'exprimer mon avis sur un truc que je trouve stupide, inutile et qui montre bien que lorsque patron est en vacances beaucoup de monde se sent libre de faire n'importe quoi n'importe o.. Comme quoi, mettre les gens en laisse c'est pas plus mal..

PS : Si pour moi ces post-it sont inutiles, c'est du gchis.. c'est de phmre et cela reprsente exactement la stupidit de notre socit de consommation.

----------


## FirePrawn

> Ma fois, tu as dis ce que tu avais  dire, tes propos ne me concernent pas.. Je suis pas militant colo mais je fais attention  ce que je fais c'est tout. Je ne fais qu'exprimer mon avis sur un truc que je trouve stupide, inutile et qui montre bien que lorsque patron est en vacances beaucoup de monde se sent libre de faire n'importe quoi n'importe o.. Comme quoi, mettre les gens en laisse c'est pas plus mal..
> 
> PS : Si pour moi ces post-it sont inutiles, c'est du gchis.. c'est de phmre et cela reprsente exactement la stupidit de notre socit de consommation.


Juste comme a : en quoi c'est du gachis ? Il n'y a rien d'crit sur ces post it, rien n'empche de les rutiliser aprs  :8O:

----------


## lesanglier

Barsy: +1

C'est de l'art, l'art est donc inutile ??
Et en plus, on peut mme rutiliser le post-it pour du Scrum !! :-)

----------


## Barsy

> Comme quoi, mettre les gens en laisse c'est pas plus mal..


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

Et si on commenait par toi ?  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Non mais faut avouer que c'est une perte de productivit norme, et pis ils ont rien d'autre  faire les gens que de gaspiller les fournitures de l'entreprise !!!!  :8O:  :8O: 


La guerre est dclare, j'ai aussi bon que Lyche l ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Juste comme a : en quoi c'est du gachis ? Il n'y a rien d'crit sur ces post it, rien n'empche de les rutiliser aprs


Tu penses vraiment qu'ils vont tre rutiliss? je pense surtout qu'ils vont tre enlevs par les personnes de l'entretiens et hop directement  la poubelle..




> Barsy: +1
> 
> C'est de l'art, l'art est donc inutile ??
> Et en plus, on peut mme rutiliser le post-it pour du Scrum !! :-)


O j'ai dit que l'art est inutile?
Je ne vois pas o est l'art dans ce phnomne.




> Et si on commenait par toi ?


Je n'ai pas besoin de laisse pour travailler... Peut-tre qu'il t'en faudrait une pour garder tes commentaires bidons pour toi..

----------


## Deadpool

> Je ne fais qu'exprimer mon avis sur un truc que je trouve stupide, inutile et qui montre bien que lorsque patron est en vacances beaucoup de monde se sent libre de faire n'importe quoi n'importe o.. Comme quoi, mettre les gens en laisse c'est pas plus mal..


Pourquoi tout de suite croire que les gens qui font ce genre de choses sont une bande de branleurs?

----------


## Bubu017

> Je ne vois pas o est l'art dans ce phnomne.


la notion dart est trs subjective, Certains trouvent bien que les tags sont de l'art donc pourquoi pas a




> Pourquoi tout de suite croire que les gens qui font ce genre de choses sont une bande de branleurs?


Surtout que c'est peut-tre fait pendant la pause de midi

----------


## Barsy

Ce qui est bien sur ce forum, c'est qu'il permet de rvler des vocations.

Par exemple, qui eu cru qu'une future Brigitte Bardot venait rgulirement ici ? A l'inverse de l'originale, la notre lutte pour la dfense des Post-It, ces petits morceaux de papier sans dfense vous  la poubelle !! Quel gnocide perptr chaque jour par les salaris des entreprises, ces tyrans qui mriterait qu'on leur passe une laisse au cou, si ce n'est une corde !!

----------


## FirePrawn

> la notion dart est trs subjective, Certains trouvent bien que les tags sont de l'art donc pourquoi pas a
> 
> 
> 
> Surtout que c'est peut-tre fait pendant la pause de midi


Pour le cas de mon entreprise ( Socit Gnrale ) je confirme que chaque nouvelle figure n'apparait qu'aprs la pause du midi  ::ccool:: 

Et rien  voir avec une absence du patron... Le dernier tage, celui de la direction, est galement recouvert de ces figures...

----------


## behe

Mouais dire qu'il y a pas de baisse de la productivit...
ok ils les font sur la pause du midi, mais ils y rflchissent surement toute la matine quand mme (c'est le cas  la BNPP).
Mais bon si il y a un moment o les boites peuvent se le permettre c'est bien au mois d'aot (vu le nombre de messages d'absence qu'on se prend en retour aux mails envoys).

----------


## Auteur

Voici un article du Progrs de Lyon :

http://www.leprogres.fr/rhone/2011/0...le-des-post-it

On pourra noter 


> Que les patrons se rassurent, les salaris tiennent  prciser quils ralisent leurs dessins uniquement sur le temps de pause djeuner et avec leurs propres Post-it.


  :;):

----------


## goomazio

> Je trouve a de plus en plus lamentable cette espce d'cologie  la sauvette


C'est de l'cologie  la sauvette de se dire "allez, on va pas recouvrir toutes les fentres avec des post-it..." ?  ::roll:: 

Ceci-dit, si l'ambiance au boulot le permet et que seules les activits faisant de la pub pour l'entreprise sont autorises, pourquoi pas (c'est toujours chouette de revoir ces figurines).

----------


## bizet

> Non mais faut avouer que c'est une perte de productivit norme, et pis ils ont rien d'autre  faire les gens que de gaspiller les fournitures de l'entreprise !!!!


Salut

Es tu sur que c'est bien une perte de productivit?

Je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que plus les personnes sont "heureuses" au travail et plus elles sont productives.
Je pense que passer une petite demi-heure entre midi et deux  s'amuser avec son quipe  faire des dessins va mettre une bonne humeur dans celle ci et donc donner aux personnes l'envie de venir au boulot et j'en suis sur d'augmenter la productivit.

A te lire j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il ne faut surtout pas qu'il y ait une bonne ambiance dans une quipe, chacun pour soi et que tout le monde fasse la gueule.

----------


## goomazio

> Cette guerre est un moyen de mesurer la bonne ambiance au sein d'une  entreprise mais aussi la facilit d'accs aux fournitures. En effet, qui  n'a jamais fait le parcours du combattant pour obtenir un simple stylo ?


Et France Tlcom, ils participent pas ?

Est-ce que les mesures parlent "entre toutes les entreprises participantes" ? Ou bien il s'agit de comparer celles qui ne participent pas (tristes  mourir  ::cry:: ) et les autres (o il y a sans aucun doute une trs bonne ambiance  ::ccool:: ) ?

J'aimerais bien aller vivre en le de france moi, le travail  l'air tellement cool lbas ! (en tout cas pour certains,  certains moments, mais c'est dj a).

Rha Bageois.  ::lol::

----------


## lper

> Salut
> 
> Es tu sur que c'est bien une perte de productivit?
> 
> Je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que plus les personnes sont "heureuses" au travail et plus elles sont productives.
> Je pense que passer une petite demi-heure entre midi et deux  s'amuser avec son quipe  faire des dessins va mettre une bonne humeur dans celle ci et donc donner aux personnes l'envie de venir au boulot et j'en suis sur d'augmenter la productivit.
> 
> A te lire j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il ne faut surtout pas qu'il y ait une bonne ambiance dans une quipe, chacun pour soi et que tout le monde fasse la gueule.


Avec un autre collgue on a fait notre petit space invader, dsl si mon ironie a t incomprise !  ::?:

----------


## Invit

ok, j'ai une poigne de post-it disponible.
J'ai maintenant fait une demande pour la fentre.

----------


## garheb

Bravo  ceux qui font cela, mme si c'est phmre c'est ce genre d'humour que j'apprcie. Faire une chose sans raison autre que de s'amuser, et se dtendre.

Aprs niveau cologie ok, oui surement du papier qui sera jet ensuite, faut pas se voiler la face, mais quand tu vois qu' cot tous les industriels polluent les courants d'eau, l'air et la terre, c'est assez risible de parler de pollution ici.

Ca me fait penser aux guignols de l'info:

"Ce qui arrive au japon est terrible, l'cosystme est attaqu..."
"Ne vous inquitez pas, pour sauver la plante j'ai la solution! Je ne laisse pas couler l'eau pendant que je me lave les mains. Bande de cons."

----------


## Lyche

> "Ne vous inquitez pas, pour sauver la plante j'ai la solution! Je ne laisse pas couler l'eau pendant que je me lave les mains. Bande de cons."


Y'a pas de petits gestes quand on est 60Millions  les faire.

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

Moi pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, je laisse la porte du frigo ouverte!

----------


## Barsy

> Y'a pas de petits gestes quand on est 60Millions  les faire.


Ils sont pas 60 millions  coller des posts-it sur des vitres.  ::roll:: 

Et puis, il ne faut pas oublier que faire les "petits gestes" ne dispense pas de faire les gros. Trier ses dchets, conomiser le papier, c'est bien. Mais si  ct de a on va tous les jours bosser en voiture, qu'on jette des kilos de bouffe parce qu'on a cuisin en trop grande quantit ou qu'on allume le chauffage ds que la temprature baisse un peu aux premiers jours d'automne... Je ne vois pas l'intrt.

En fait, j'ai souvent le sentiment que les "petits gestes" servent de motif pour se dispenser du reste.

PS : je ne vise dans ce message personne en particulier, pas besoin de me rpondre en faisant tat de votre cas personnel.

----------


## Lyche

> Ils sont pas 60 millions  coller des posts-it sur des vitres.


Je ne parlais pas des post-it sur ce coup l, mais sur la rflexion des guignoles. Couper l'eau quand on se frotte les mains a parait annodin, mais 1l d'eau * 60Millions, le calcul est vite fait ^^




> Et puis, il ne faut pas oublier que faire les "petits gestes" ne dispense pas de faire les gros. Trier ses dchets, conomiser le papier, c'est bien. Mais si  ct de a on va tous les jours bosser en voiture, qu'on jette des kilos de bouffe parce qu'on a cuisin en trop grande quantit ou qu'on allume le chauffage ds que la temprature baisse un peu aux premiers jours d'automne... Je ne vois pas l'intrt.
> 
> En fait, j'ai souvent le sentiment que les "petits gestes" servent de motif pour se dispenser du reste.


Je suis d'accord avec toi.

----------


## el_slapper

> Moi pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, je laisse la porte du frigo ouverte!


si je me souviens bien mes cours de thermodynamique, un frigo chauffe plus  l'extrieur qu'il ne refroidit  l'intrieur. Laisser sa porte ouverte est donc un excellent moyen...de chauffer sa maison. ::aie::  (bon, j'tais pas bon en thermo, j'ai peut-tre rien compris  ce que disait le prof. Mais a ressemblait  a).

----------


## Barsy

> si je me souviens bien mes cours de thermodynamique, un frigo chauffe plus  l'extrieur qu'il ne refroidit  l'intrieur. Laisser sa porte ouverte est donc un excellent moyen...de chauffer sa maison. (bon, j'tais pas bon en thermo, j'ai peut-tre rien compris  ce que disait le prof. Mais a ressemblait  a).


En mme temps, si on commence  se proccuper de la thermodynamique, o va-t-on !!  ::aie:: 

Avec mes amis, on a trouv un super concept pour refroidir la plante : quand on respire, on souffle toujours dans la mme direction, comme a, a fait du vent et a refroidit la plante (le vent a fait du froid, c'est bien connu).
Il ne faut surtout pas se mettre les uns en face des autres, sinon, les respirations s'annulent et on souffle pour rien !! D'ailleurs, je propose de crer un site internet sur lequel on inscrira pour chaque heure de la journe dans quelle direction il faut souffler afin qu'on s'y mette tous ensemble !!

 ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> Avec mes amis, on a trouv un super concept pour refroidir la plante : quand on respire, on souffle toujours dans la mme direction, comme a, a fait du vent et a refroidit la plante (le vent a fait du froid, c'est bien connu).
> Il ne faut surtout pas se mettre les uns en face des autres, sinon, les respirations s'annulent et on souffle pour rien !! D'ailleurs, je propose de crer un site internet sur lequel on inscrira pour chaque heure de la journe dans quelle direction il faut souffler afin qu'on s'y mette tous ensemble !!


 ::alerte::  a peux tre dangereux, si on y repense, tout le monde qui souffle dans le mme sens, si on y va trop fort on va faire tourner la plante dans le sens de notre souffle et non plus dans le sens cosmique naturel !! onvatoupt !!

Sinon, il est prouv que la transpiration (et donc l'eau) est un moyen pour le corps de refroidir (systme de perte d'nergie toussa) donc, il suffit de prendre un tuyau d'arrosage gant, d'arroser le monde et de reprendre le concepte de Barsy afin de souffler et provoquer la perte d'nergie et donc le refroidissement  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> En mme temps, si on commence  se proccuper de la thermodynamique, o va-t-on !! 
> 
> Avec mes amis, on a trouv un super concept pour refroidir la plante : quand on respire, on souffle toujours dans la mme direction, comme a, a fait du vent et a refroidit la plante (le vent a fait du froid, c'est bien connu).
> Il ne faut surtout pas se mettre les uns en face des autres, sinon, les respirations s'annulent et on souffle pour rien !! D'ailleurs, je propose de crer un site internet sur lequel on inscrira pour chaque heure de la journe dans quelle direction il faut souffler afin qu'on s'y mette tous ensemble !!


D'aprs mes calculs, le thorme de Bernouilli indique que l'effet Venturi provoqu par ce dplacement d'air provoquerait une dpression massive aussitt compense par un dplacement de l'anti-cyclone des aores. 
Lequel par effet domino entranerai un dcalage de la mousson dans l'ocan indien et donc un asschement des territoires forcant le dplacement des populations vers l'est. 
Sous la pression dmographique il y a fort  parier que cela fasse les chous gras des mouvement politiques xnophobes qui dclencheraient aussitt un conflit global tant donn qu'ils sont d'accord pour ne pas blairer les trangers mais que, cochonnerie du destin, ils sont chacun les trangers des autres !!
Enfin, aprs l'hiver nuclaire qui suivra, l'absence relative de faune laissera  la flore le temps de contrebalancer notre production de CO2 et donc de rduire l'effet de serre ... Mission accomplie !!  ::lefou::

----------


## goomazio

> Ils sont pas 60 millions  coller des posts-it sur des vitres.


Pour le moment en tout cas. Mais si personne ne venais rappeler qu'il y a quelque chose d'anormal dans cette action ? Ah oui ! De toute manire, on se rendrait compte qu'il y a plus intressant  faire et on arrterait.

C'est votre droit de porter vtre intrt sur le collage de post-its et moi je n'ai rien contre non plus, si ce n'est que je prfrerais vivre ce genre d'action et pas en entendre parler comme une bonne petite pub  l'image de la socit de communication qui a fait le site (de cette histoire de post-its).




> Et puis, il ne faut pas oublier que faire les "petits gestes" ne dispense pas de faire les gros.


Je suis d'accord. Mais ne vous en faite pas, un jour je trollerais aussi sur les "gros sujets"  :;):  (oui je l'ai dj fais mais j'espre pouvoir le faire "autrement")




> En fait, j'ai souvent le sentiment que les "petits gestes" servent de motif pour se dispenser du reste.
> 
> PS : je ne vise dans ce message personne en particulier, pas besoin de me rpondre en faisant tat de votre cas personnel.


Sans blague, on fait comment pour participer sans faire tat de son cas personnel ? En disant... la mme chose que tout le monde ?

----------


## Robin56

> Sans blague, on fait comment pour participer sans faire tat de son cas personnel ? En disant... la mme chose que tout le monde ?


En utilisant la fameuse ruse sioux : "J'ai un ami qui ...".

----------


## Barsy

> D'aprs mes calculs, le thorme de Bernouilli indique que l'effet Venturi provoqu par ce dplacement d'air provoquerait une dpression massive aussitt compense par un dplacement de l'anti-cyclone des aores. 
> Lequel par effet domino entranerai un dcalage de la mousson dans l'ocan indien et donc un asschement des territoires forcant le dplacement des populations vers l'est. 
> Sous la pression dmographique il y a fort  parier que cela fasse les chous gras des mouvement politiques xnophobes qui dclencheraient aussitt un conflit global tant donn qu'ils sont d'accord pour ne pas blairer les trangers mais que, cochonnerie du destin, ils sont chacun les trangers des autres !!
> Enfin, aprs l'hiver nuclaire qui suivra, l'absence relative de faune laissera  la flore le temps de contrebalancer notre production de CO2 et donc de rduire l'effet de serre ... Mission accomplie !!


En fait, c'est simple, il suffit de souffler de l'autre ct  ::P:

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> En fait, c'est simple, il suffit de souffler de l'autre ct


T'es un gnie !!  ::hola::  ::ptdr::

----------


## ikarus

Excellent !

----------


## Delphy113

> <mode mylife="on">Faut dire qu'en ce moment  la BNP, avec la vague LEAN, on a des post-its  ne plus savoir qu'en faire! Si on ajoute que c'est super simple d'aller aux fournitures pour se ravitailler en stylos/post-its/agraffes/etc. alors ca fait ce cocktail dtonnant </mode>


C'est clair que je serais beaucoup plus motiv  poser des post it pour faire des jolis dessins que d'appliquer les mthodes LEAN. Mais on m'a pas demand mon avis, j'ai juste pu coller des post it en Kaisen...

----------


## Tydher

Passer des Post-It au refroidissement de la planete dans le mme Thread c'est fort, trs fort !

----------


## karmaGfa

Souffler dans la meme direction diminue l'effet de serre: Car en effet, ca ne sert a rien.

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Souffler dans la meme direction diminue l'effet de serre: Car en effet, ca ne sert a rien.


Tu t'es inscris juste pour pouvoir sortir ta vanne ? ... hein ... c'est  ?
Ben en tout cas laisse moi te dire une chose !!!

... t'as bien fait  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

Tu veux dire que sa vanne t'a coup le souffle !!  ::aie::

----------


## mithraw

Une amie a moi chez namco bandai a lyon :p

----------


## Lyche

tiens, j'ai pens  vous ce matin, y'a un space invader chez babyliss  Montrouge ^^ Mme l bas y'a des geek  ::weird::

----------


## moncoursphoto

Nous organisons un concours de la plus belle photo de Post-it. Rendez-vous ici.
Des cours de photographie sont  gagner avec MonCoursPhoto.fr !  ::D:

----------


## Robin56

> tiens, j'ai pens  vous ce matin, y'a un space invader chez babyliss  Montrouge ^^ Mme l bas y'a des geek


Ah ah j'adore tu te fais moinsser et ton collgue du dessus aussi alors que ce genre de commentaire n'implique aucun jugement "d'accord"/"pas d'accord".  ::aie:: 

PS : Je prdis que ceci va se faire moinsser  :8-):

----------


## Lyche

> Ah ah j'adore tu te fais moinsser et ton collgue du dessus aussi alors que ce genre de commentaire n'implique aucun jugement "d'accord"/"pas d'accord". 
> 
> PS : Je prdis que ceci va se faire moinsser


Boah, je vais pas en mourir, en plus en taverne a compte pas les votes ^^

----------


## Robin56

> Boah, je vais pas en mourir, en plus en taverne a compte pas les votes ^^


Bon j'ai compris en fait, a devait tre un employ de Braun, je vois pas d'autre explication. C'est dommage que les votes de taverne comptent pas, c'est l qu'ils sont les plus drles  ::lol::

----------


## Invit

> Nous organisons un concours de la plus belle photo de Post-it. Rendez-vous ici.
> Des cours de photographie sont  gagner avec MonCoursPhoto.fr !


Effectivement, les participants ont VRAIMENT besoin de cours de photos...  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir !

Sinon, super ide ! -> et si on replaait les post-its par des petites culottes ?
 ::mrgreen:: 

a serait sympa, non? Bon, videment il faut que les employes soient consentantes, sinon... mais mis a part a, en disposant bien, choisissant bien les couleurs, etc, on doit pouvoir arriver a refaire des formes sympas.
Les grincheux vont me dire, que c'est moins facile a coller sur une vitre, certes.
Je trouverais ultrieurement la solution (patafix?).
Et puis, certes, il va falloir beaucoup d'employes consentantes, mais le ct positif c'est que a pourrait pousser les boites a embaucher plus de personnel fminin (quoi je rve ?). J'imagine l'entretien d'embauche ... "vous portez quoi comme sous-vtements gnralement?", "vous acceptez de vous en dbarrasser rgulirement durant le droulement de votre journe de travail?"  ::aie::

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Les grincheux vont me dire, que c'est moins facile a coller sur une vitre, certes.


Ca dpend de l'tat de la culotte  ::aie::

----------


## FirePrawn

J'ai pas la photo sous la main, et en plus je l'ai prise  l'arrache avec mon tlphone. Mais sachez qu'un immeuble GDF Suez en face du mien a sorti Tintin et la fuse ( cf On a march sur la Lune ) sur 6 tages  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

Apparemment, mme les stagiaires dans les siges des partis politiques ont dcids de s'y mettre, mais en restant dans leur thme (je suppose que megaman a aurait fait bizarre)...

----------


## Barsy

voil le Tintin de GDF :

http://omz.fr/gdf-suez-vainqueur-de-...e-des-post-it/

Effectivement, il est pas mal.

----------


## FirePrawn

Toutes les photos de la Dfense.
News du 2 aot, faut scroller un peu  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

La post-it war s'essoufle, pas de nouvelles figures depuis plusieurs jours  La Dfense.
Maintenant la question est : qui va tre vainqueur ? Et qui va le dterminer ?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> La post-it war s'essoufle, pas de nouvelles figures depuis plusieurs jours  La Dfense.
> Maintenant la question est : qui va tre vainqueur ? Et qui va le dterminer ?


Avec la dernire "attaque" de GDF il faut laisser le temps  l' "ennemi" de prparer sa riposte  :;):

----------


## FirePrawn

> Avec la dernire "attaque" de GDF il faut laisser le temps  l' "ennemi" de prparer sa riposte


Ben coute a date de la semaine dernire, et les immeubles voisins ( dont le mien ) n'ont pas ragi  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Ben coute a date de la semaine dernire, et les immeubles voisins ( dont le mien ) n'ont pas ragi


Je ne pense pas qu'ils aient mont le projet en 1 semaine.

----------


## FirePrawn

> Je ne pense pas qu'ils aient mont le projet en 1 semaine.


C'est surtout que la priode creuse se termine, et vu la sant de la bourse en ce moment, a chauffe de tous les cts  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> C'est surtout que la priode creuse se termine, et vu la sant de la bourse en ce moment, a chauffe de tous les cts


justement pour relancer la croissance achetons des post-it  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ivelios

Il semble qu'ubisoft revient en course : http://twitpic.com/68ek4i

----------


## tumoo

> Il semble qu'ubisoft revient en course : http://twitpic.com/68ek4i


 :8O:  c'est norme l

----------


## mathieugut

Ezio d'Ubisoft et un tableau de Michel Ange.

http://omz.fr/post-it-war-des-concurrents-de-taille/

----------


## FirePrawn

Impressionnant celui-la, pas facile  mon avis !  ::ccool::

----------


## C Blaise

En tous cas la BNP est hors course...
La direction a fait passer une note interdisant les post-it aux fentres  ::(:

----------


## Invit

Montral, a pogne aussi. Il y en a sur les fentres de Ministre de la Famille et des Ans. 
Il y a un Mario et une autre figure que j'ai oubli.
Je ferais une photo si je repasse dans le coin.
Je ne suis pas all voir les grands bureau d'Ubisoft mais a devrait ragir, mme si les gens ont souvent autres choses  faire ici...

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Montral, a pogne aussi. Il y en a sur les fentres de Ministre de la Famille et des Ans. 
> Il y a un Mario et une autre figure que j'ai oubli.
> Je ferais une photo si je repasse dans le coin.
> Je ne suis pas all voir les grands bureau d'Ubisoft mais a devrait ragir, mme si les gens ont souvent autres choses  faire ici...


Ben oui, couper du bois et prparer leur prochain album  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Drakiss

Nanterre n'est pas en reste, et j'ai un superbe yoshi sous les yeux en face de moi, malheureusement c'est un immeuble avec cour intrieure, donc pas moyen de le voir de l'extrieur...

----------


## tigunn

Lyon s'y met aussi, timidement  priori: y a un pacman prs de Jean Mac, ct voie ferr.
Sinon chapeau pour: http://omz.fr/post-it-war-des-concurrents-de-taille/. C'est surprenant.  ::ccool::

----------


## mathieugut

Fred&Farid attaque Areva dans la guerre des post-it.

http://omz.fr/post-it-war-fred-farid-attaque-areva/

----------


## Drakiss

> Fred&Farid attaque Areva dans la guerre des post-it.


Gnial, je savais qu'il y aurait une escalade de violence ds qu'on parle de guerre, vivement un hiver nuclaire de post-it.
 ::lahola::

----------


## pogoball

j'pense que je vais soumettre l'idee a mon travail lundi ,, on sait jamais hehe

----------


## nakano11

Ca fait longtemps  la Dfense qu'il n'y a plus rien.Pourquoi un arrt brutal ? ::cry::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Ca fait longtemps  la Dfense qu'il n'y a plus rien.Pourquoi un arrt brutal ?


Pourquoi dterrer un topic qui tait mort de sa belle mort il y a 8 mois, aussi ... hein !!!  ::cry::  ::aie::

----------

